# Merchandise



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The merchandise is in for Ryleys Run. If anyone wants any of the tshirts, hats or bandanas, let me know. We will be selling them at the event as well. We also, will be selling golf shirts. For those of you who PM'd me and wanted one and those whose checks we have received?? Your tshirts and bandanas go out today. Thank you for your support.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love them, Donna! You did a wonderful job picking out the logo and the items...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I love them, Donna! You did a wonderful job picking out the logo and the items...


Actually, Gayle's friend Toni in Kansas designed it for us. She did an amazing job. She really did. The sponsors are on the back of the shirt and they are according to the Gold, Silver and Bronze categories. It looks great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Actually, Gayle's friend Toni in Kansas designed it for us. She did an amazing job. She really did. The sponsors are on the back of the shirt and they are according to the Gold, Silver and Bronze categories. It looks great.


I remember that. She did a great job with it. I'm glad you loved it and used it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They look great.... She did a very nice job.....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*The merchandise*

really looks nice. I am getting excited!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

May I order a hat and a tee shirt????


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

woodysmama said:


> May I order a hat and a tee shirt????


Sure Linda, absolutely. I will PM you with details on where to send the check. They get shipped Priority with delivery confirmation. Thanks for your support.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks!!! Cant wait to prance around wearing them!!!
!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are beautiful.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a GReat job and fantastic looking items. Which reminds me I need to PM Kimm and get a check in the mail.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the cost of the hats & t-shirts?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenGratitude said:


> What is the cost of the hats & t-shirts?


I will PM you with the details of each item and for two of the three and for all three if you are interested and where to send the check. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love the hat! I may just have to get one when payday rolls around!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS really, once again, kudos to you- you're an inspiration. I wish I could go to the event.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS really, once again, kudos to you- you're an inspiration. I wish I could go to the event.


Hopefully next year, we can get one down your way, maybe. We have eleven states lined up for next year. We now have a Board of Directors and we are a 501c3 that was handled personally by the Secretary of State of New York, so we are doing well. So maybe next year. If you want the hat, just send me a PM and let me know whenever. Kevin has embroidered up a number of them for me so its not a problem.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would go as far as Atlanta, probably. This event sounds amazing, truly!!!! I am just in absolute awe of all you have managed to get for this event.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I still proudly wear my T-shirt from last year. Wore it this weekend, love it.

I got my raffle tickets in the mail today. Thanks Kim!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I would like the details on purchasing a t-shirt.

About next year . . . any chance of a Ryley's Run in Texas?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I would go as far as Atlanta, probably. This event sounds amazing, truly!!!! I am just in absolute awe of all you have managed to get for this event.


Thanks very much. Its a labor of love and I have help. Believe me. You could never pull off something like this alone, believe me. You have good people to help you and I have the best.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

desilu said:


> I would like the details on purchasing a t-shirt.
> 
> About next year . . . any chance of a Ryley's Run in Texas?


I will PM you with the information. As for a run in Texas, anything is possible.


----------



## kris (Mar 14, 2007)

I would love to purchase a T-Shirt and a hat, how much are they? We can't make it this year but planning to attend next year.



Thank you,

Kris and Duke


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

kris said:


> I would love to purchase a T-Shirt and a hat, how much are they? We can't make it this year but planning to attend next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and first of all let me welcome you to the forum. You and Duke will love it here. Cant wait to see your photos..
As for the tshirt and hat, I will PM you with the information and where to mail payment. Thank you so much for your interest and your support and hopefully you will make it next year. Thanks again.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I love the logo for RR Donna - great job on that!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I love the logo for RR Donna - great job on that!


Thanks Lisa!!! Hope you like the Golf logo as well.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thanks Lisa!!! Hope you like the Golf logo as well.


 
LOVED it!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> LOVED it!


So glad to hear that. The date and place and rescue still have to go on but that is it for the most part. Thanks.


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would love to order a shirt and maybe a hat. Would you PM me with the details. Thanks!! They look GREAT!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

gldnlvr2 said:


> I would love to order a shirt and maybe a hat. Would you PM me with the details. Thanks!! They look GREAT!!!


Sure I will. I will do that now. Thanks so much for the support. Wish you could make the event but maybe next year if there is one close to you. Thanks again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would like a tshirt and a hat. Please PM with a cost for these. I wish that you had a Ryleys Run in florida. I would love to be able to come to one. Cant wait to find out where the other locations will be next year. Please let it be fla or ga. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I would like a tshirt and a hat. Please PM with a cost for these. I wish that you had a Ryleys Run in florida. I would love to be able to come to one. Cant wait to find out where the other locations will be next year. Please let it be fla or ga. Thanks for all you do.


I will be glad to PM you with prices for everything. Hopefully next year we can get a Ryleys Run close to you. I have two places in Georgia that want to do one, so lets hope we can get one in Florida for you to attend. 
Thanks for your support.


----------

